# Bully's vs APBT



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

This thread is in NO way of which is a better dog/breed. I am just wondering for those who own both breeds, how do their personalities differ?


----------



## Stoney917 (Jun 23, 2013)

No matter how nice ya ask this thread is gonna go to hell real fast.....lol... 
No comparrisson really.... Apbt is a solid established breed healthy stable capable of doing anything asked by it.... Kinda like a pair of work boots ruff and ready to step in whatever shit is in front of it.... Bully's imo are unstable crosses of apbt and many other things to make sumthin that looks the way someone wants with everything else comin not even a close 2nd....are more of a designer knock off shoes u paid full price on... They may kind of look the part but will fall apart when ya needem... Lol ... Just my opinion....
I had a bully givin to me kept him around for a min but fixed him an passed him on to a friend lookin for a pet dog just didn't belong on my yard... They are so far from what an apbt is its like comparing a gsd yorkie To an apbt.... 
Plus the eat to much to ....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

A dog is a dog is a dog. Every one of them has a unique personality IMO

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Hmmmm....Stoney and Ames...I know you've read me saying I didn't even know the breed existed until I got Bella...but while waiting to bring her home I did tons of research, and besides show qualities weren't they bred (razors edge lines anyway) for there personality/temperament?

Disclaimer: I'm no expert that's just what I read a million times during reading...

I will say what I do know with my experience with APBT, they are probably the smartest and easiest to train most obedient and loyal dogs I've ever encountered...and Bella being my only encounter with Am Bully, her behavior etc is absolutely comparable...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> A dog is a dog is a dog. Every one of them has a unique personality IMO
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I agree all dogs are different, you cant really compare one APBT to the next, I just couldnt think of another word to use instead of personality. I guess temperament may be better? I was just curious bc until I came on this board, I didnt even know they were a seperate breed. I see all over "Razors Edge/Gotti pitbull puppies for sale"


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its gonna take 15 more years for bullies to be their own breed DNA wise, maybe show paper wise.. but DNA wise there are still RE dogs that fit the bill of ADBA working bulldogs. That accompanied with the fact that if you put a real APBT into anything bulldog the APBT strain will dominate and or bring to the surface bulldog traits thought to be lost within the so said "Breed" .. when its just a sub strain of the Bulldog breed. They're all bulldogs ...  or bandogs.. (yup you guessed it) until proven otherwise... 

Bullies in general are more laid back however there no consistency with the sound mind of the dogs as there is no set standard to breed for mentality as they do not understand until a dog is hard worked and an put to feats your not gonna know the mentality of the dog or dogs your producing. The're mind and soundness rarely gets put to the test and when it does, it bites or does something wrong... THEN its PIT BULL not a Bully.. wouldnt matter much at this point because the dna tests have been done and all anything bulldog comes back to and or is related to the APBT (original bulldog) and they are all bulldogs. So there are up to 40 breeds that are labeled pit bulls as they are simply bulldogs. 

The Classic Bully ........... is the only Bully JMO; basically a "PitterStaff" <<:rofl: at soft terms that pop up people have no clue. Most all UKC stock is like the ORIGINAL Classic Bully at this point , and is NOT much different than the AKC AST other than color restrictions by the AKC. 
These other Bullies are mostly playing with the strong diversity in the genes of the bulldog, like a 7yr old in an art room with enough to know that red and blue make purple, yellow and blue make green... In general the pit bulls for sale also called bullies and trying to get in the ABKC yadda yadda.. is from just that in which I speak.

Bullies vs APBTs ??? first you have to define exactly what you refer to as bully.. because like I said, its scattered and most know not what they do. Another is to know that they're all bulldogs so they all have bulldogs attitudes but bullies would be more like a giant boston terrier in general than the APBT working bulldog not to be confused with the show counterpart. The DNA is the same but the sound mind is not.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ames said:


> A dog is a dog is a dog. Every one of them has a unique personality IMO
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thats saying it in CrAyOn~ :goodpost:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow 40 breeds labled Pit Bulls? Thats crazy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bred for different purposes all together, depends what you want in a dog ... I hate comparing the two they are like apples and oranges only thing they share is some of the genetic issues , and their common link with BSL issues. What do you want in a dog, that would help determine what is a better fit for you... To me bullys fit my lifestyle more at this time.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Hmmmm....Stoney and Ames...I know you've read me saying I didn't even know the breed existed until I got Bella...but while waiting to bring her home I did tons of research, and besides show qualities weren't they bred (razors edge lines anyway) for there personality/temperament?
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm no expert that's just what I read a million times during reading...
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying, all I meant is yes there are typical traits associated with dog breeds, but if you take a breed description and remove the name 9 times out of 10 people will not be able to tell the difference between one breed or other. Which also depends on where it was written. There is TONS of overlap in breed descriptions. breeding plays a huge role but so doesn't environment and how they are managed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

for instance, and if you google the answer you are a poor excuse for a human if you need to cheat at something so stupid lol.

EX1
____________ has a short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy coat. All colors and patterns are acceptable. The head of the _________ is a medium length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears. The ears can be cropped or uncropped. Eyes: all colors except albinism; Round to oval, low down in skull and set far apart. Muzzle: medium length, rounded on upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Under jaw to be strong and display biting power. Lips close and even. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower teeth in front or scissor bite accepted. No looseness of skin. Medium length. Shoulders are strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping. The back is fairly short. Chest deep and broad. The tail is short in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point; not curled. Not docked. Front legs should be straight. No resemblance of bend in front. Hindquarters: well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out. Feet: of moderate size, well-arched and compact. Gait: should be springy with drive off the rear. __________ is a happy, outgoing, stable and confident dog. Gentle and loving toward people. Good-natured, amusing, extremely loyal and an affectionate family pet.

EX2
________ immediately strikes one as being a dog of power, passion and undying willingness. The brick-like head, which is especially broad between the cheeks (to house the powerful jaws), is carried upon a thickly muscled, well-defined neck. The neck runs into a deep, thick, well-sprung chest. _____________ is a very muscular, stocky, yet agile dog that is extremely strong for his size. The eyes are round. The teeth should form a scissors bite. Its coat is made up of thick, short, shiny hair. All colors are admissible. The tail tapers to a point. _________________ has a strong pleasure to please. Their natural aggressive tendencies are toward other dogs and animals, not people. However if they are properly socialized with a firm, but calm, confident, consistent pack leader, they may not even be aggressive with them. 

EX3
_________________ is extremely strong for its size. Agile, very muscular and stocky with a broad, powerful head. The muzzle is medium in length and rounded on the upper side to fall away abruptly below the eyes. The eyes are dark and round, low down in the skull and set far apart. The jaw is very strong. The lips are to be close and even, no looseness or dewlap. The ears are set high on the head and can be cropped or uncropped. The teeth should form a scissors bite. Its coat is made up of thick, stiff, glossy hair. All colors, solid, parti, or patched are permissible. _________________ is an intelligent, happy, outgoing, stable, and confident dog. Gentle and loving toward people, it is a good-natured, amusing, extremely loyal and affectionate family pet. It is good with children and adults. Almost always obedient, this dog wants nothing more than to please its master. It is an extremely courageous and intelligent guard dog that is very full of life. Over the past _______ years careful breeding has produced this friendly, trustworthy, dog that is an especially good dog for children. Courageous and a persistent fighter if provoked


----------

